# Sinamics S120: SS1 bremst zu hart trotz langer AUS3-Rampe ?



## rf91909 (15 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

eine Spindel mit einem Sinamics S120 Antrieb kann im Prozess bei der Maximaldrehzahl des Motors (2500 U/min)  innerhalb von 6 Sekunden problemlos über das normale SPS-Programm (also ohne Safety) abgebremst werden.

Nun folgendes Problem:
Dieser Antrieb soll im Tippbetrieb beim Loslassen einer Zweihandvorrichtung sicher mit Safe Stop 1 (SS1) abgebremst werden.
Dies ist mir aber bisher selbst bei sehr kleiner Drehzahl (100 U/min) und einer AUS3-Rampe (p1135)  von 10 Sekunden (mit entsprechend hohen Verzögerungszeiten) nicht gelungen.
Praktisch zeitgleich mit  dem Aktivieren von SS1 gibt es ein lautes, hartes mechanisches Geräusch und der Antrieb geht auf Störung und trudelt aus. Mir kommt es fast so vor, als würde der Antrieb mit SS1 viel zu hart abgebremst (oder gar in die Gegenrichtung beschleunigt). Ist so etwas denkbar? Selbst bei einer AUS3-Zeit von 60 Sekunden bleibt das Verhalten absolut gleich.
Was läuft da schief?

Ich muss noch erwähnen, dass ich bisher immer ausschliesslich mit STO gearbeitet habe, also keine Erfahrungen mit SS1 habe.

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp.

R.F.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2015)

P9652/P9852 (STO/SBC) entsprechend eingestellt?

Ablauf:
SS1 mit Aus3 Rampe
nach den beiden oben genannten Zeiten dann STO bzw. Bremse.



> Hinweis
> Damit der Antrieb die AUS3-Rampe vollständig abfahren kann und eine eventuell
> vorhandene Motorhaltebremse schließen kann, ist die Verzögerungszeit wie folgt
> einzustellen:
> ...



Quelle: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/99668646

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## offliner (15 Januar 2015)

Was hast Du als Zeit für SS1 eingetragen? Die Zeit muss mindestens so hoch sein, wie die AUS3 Zeit selber. Welcher Fehler wird angezeigt? Hat der Motor eine Bremse, die evtl. im Fehlerfall direkt einfällt?


----------



## rf91909 (15 Januar 2015)

p1135  = 10 Sekunden AUS3-Rampe (Zeit)
p1228 = 0,5 Sekunden Impulslöschung Verzögerungszeit
p9348/9548 = 50 U/min Geschwindigkeitstoleranz
p9356/9556 = 11 Sekunden Verzögerungszeit
p9360/9560 = 1 U/min Abschaltdrehzahl 
p9368/9568 = 10 U/min Geschwindigkeitsgrenze
P9652/9852 = 11 Sekunden SS1 Zeit
keine Motorhaltebremse

SS1 führt sofort zu folgenden Fehlern (Reihenfolge laut Zeitstempel):
1. 7490  EPOS: Freigabe während Verfahren weggenommen
2. 30700 SI Motion MM: Stop A ausgelöst
3. 30714 SI Motion MM: Sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit überschritten
4. 30701 SI Motion MM: Stop B ausgelöst
5. 1714 SI Motion CU: Sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit überschritten
6. 1701 SI Motion MM: Stop B ausgelöst
7. 1700 SI Motion MM: Stop A ausgelöst

zu 1. führt SS1 sofort zu F7490 und damit zu Stop A (STO)? Wäre ja meiner Meinung nach unlogisch
zu 3. wieso wird die sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit bei SS1 (bzw. Stop A) überschritten?

Woher kommt das harte mechanische Geräusch bei Aktivierung von SS1? 
Kann man den SS1-Bremsstrom irgendwo einstellen?

Vielen Dank
R.F.


----------



## Glasesba (16 Januar 2015)

Ein paar Fragen:

Wie steuerst du die Sicherheitsfunktionen an, Profisafe oder über Klemmen?
Hast du Basic oder Extended Safety aktiviert?


----------



## rf91909 (19 Januar 2015)

Profisafe mit Extended Safety


----------



## zako (19 Januar 2015)

... arbeitest Du mit der "erweiterter Bremsenansteuerung" - dann würde ich es zunächst mal mit Standard probieren.
Oder bei Anwahl Notstop erst über Standardprogramm bremsen und dann nach Ablauf einer sicheren Zeit direct in STO wechseln.


----------



## rf91909 (20 Januar 2015)

Wir haben die Ursache für das harte Abbremsen des Motors bei SS1 gefunden.
Der Hochlaufgeber war bei SS1 nicht freigegeben.
Wir geben nun (vorläufig testweise) den Hochlaufgeber mit einer festen "1" immer frei, und der Antrieb bremst auch bei SS1 schön sanft ab.
Können wir das so lassen, oder gibt es einen wichtigen Grund den Hochlaufgeber einmal nicht freizugeben?


----------



## rf91909 (21 Januar 2015)

Wir haben bei Siemens nachgefragt und die Auskunft erhalten, daß man den Hochlaufgeber immer freigeben kann.

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp der mir hier gegeben wurde.
R.F.


----------



## Astralavista (8 März 2019)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, würde aber gerne wissen wo genau du den Hochlaufgeber freigegeben hast.
Arbeite im Moment mit TIA V15 in Zusammenspiel mit dem S120 und gerade was das Thema Safety angeht ist das alles noch nicht so ausgereift und Dinge schwer zu finden. Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem mit SS1 hier.

**Edit: ich arbeite mit einer S7-1500 in Zusammenspiel mit Technologieobjekten und MC-Bausteinen. Deswegen wollte ich nach Möglichkeit nichts an der Schnittstelle S120 <-> CPU verändern.


----------



## rf91909 (8 März 2019)

Hochlaufgeber freigeben : Parameter p1140[0] = 1 setzen
gilt für Starter und Startdrive


----------

